# bilateral x-ray for Medicare



## carider1128 (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi,

Does anyone know the proper way to code bilateral x-ray codes. Example, 73560 (Knee) Do I list seperate and indicate rt knee and lft knee or so I use a modifier-50 or a -76?  I am in Nebraska.


----------



## CoderChick24 (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't have a CPT book handy, so I don't know the code desciption, but that will affect how you bill. But, for unilateral procedures done bilaterally, you would either bill one line with the 50 or two lines with RT & LT. You should check the physician fee schedule look-up on the CMS website to be sure the 50 is valid with the code before billing. I would also suggest checking with your carrier. Different carriers have different preferences.


----------



## tracross (Dec 6, 2007)

Based on my experience dealing with PA & NJ Medicare, it's best to use 2 separate lines with RT & LT modifiers.

Tracy


----------



## kandigrl79 (Dec 7, 2007)

I agree with Amy.  Medicare wants two separate lines with RT/LT modifiers.


----------



## mmelcam (Dec 7, 2007)

I agree. I am in Missouri and Medicare does not like the 50 modifier. They want 2 seperate lines with RT and LT.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 27, 2007)

I am in Colorado...rt/lt are most appropriate for bilateral radiology coding.


----------



## heartsbaby (Aug 22, 2018)

*Bi-lateral knee xrays & mod 50*



mmelcam said:


> I agree. I am in Missouri and Medicare does not like the 50 modifier. They want 2 seperate lines with RT and LT.



Where can I find this information on the Medicare website that shows they do not want a mod 50 on bilateral knee xrays?

Thank you,

Michele


----------



## RyanRaichCPC (Aug 22, 2018)

Hello, 

I agree with the above.  We bill out Rt & Lt modifiers with our xrays here in Kansas.


----------

